

Are there going to be any changes heading into the Winter '08 program? - blored

Will the median age go up?  Will dinners be held on a different night?  Did the large batch (19 groups) work out OK?
======
pg
Nothing startling. 19 worked fine, so we may accept more, if we get enough
good applications.

------
danielha
19 groups wasn't too bad (from a founder perspective). You won't get close
with everyone, but the community is in full force.

Just don't pig out on the rice at dinner.

